# Film on top of wine



## Sabastion (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey folks just let me start out by saying I am fairly new to this.

I have two batches of wine going at the same time. One is Spiced Banana the other is Spiced Apple. Everything seamed to go well with both of them during primary fermentation and secondary fermentation. The problem came about after the fermentation was coming to a stop. On the Banana i am still getting a few small bubbles rising in the wine so its not quite done yet but it has cleared beautify. The problem is with the apple one. It hasn't started to clear at all and there is a film of stuff on the top of the wine. Its kind of hard to describe. Its almost like a thin layer of foam. Ill take a pic and put it up once i get a camera.

It is possible that it has become contaminated? I don't understand how they look so different. They were both recipes from the same book and were next to each other the entire time.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Luc (Feb 2, 2009)

Did you use sulphite ??

Is there an air-lock on the carboy to prevent air getting in.

Did you measure the SG of the wines.
It may be so that the apple wine could still be fermenting and some
solids are pushed to the surface by the CO2 bubbles.

Luc


----------



## Sabastion (Feb 2, 2009)

I do have an airlock on both of the wines. I took both recipes form a old wine book that i found. I made sure the SG was what the book called for, but i cant seam to remember it at this time. Ill look it up when i get home.

Currently the SG on both is at one or below. Ill post a pic tonight to show you what it looks like. Never had this happen before with any other batch, although all three times i have tried apple related have been really bad.


----------



## Sabastion (Feb 3, 2009)

The picture will take me a second, my Camera has decide it doesn't want to charge anymore. Maby I didn't stabilize them correctly, could that cause this?


----------



## Manimal (Feb 3, 2009)

Film can be caused by mycoderma which is related to acetobacter as well as flor which is a film-forming yeast used in the production of sherry, and probably some other bacterial/yeast growths that I'm not aware of. But the real important question is how does it smell and taste? If everything smells and tastes alright, I would rack the wine into a clean carboy and stabilize again with maybe about 1/4 of your original dose of sulphite, provided you didn't add crazy amounts to start with. Apple wine takes quite awhile to clear, so if you want to speed along the process, use a combination of gelatin and kieselsol to fine the wine. I made an apple wine recently that was taking forever to clear and after trying pectic enzyme and bentonite to no avail, I used the combination of gelatin and kieselsol and the wine cleared completely in about a week.


----------

